# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  First-hand account of raid that killed Osama bin Laden is coming out Sept.

## JEK

First-hand account of raid that killed Osama bin Laden is coming out Sept. 11

By Associated Press, Updated: Wednesday, August 22, 2:37 PM

NEW YORK  A first-hand account of the Navy SEAL mission that killed Osama bin Laden is coming out Sept. 11.

Dutton announced Wednesday that Mark Owens No Easy Day will set the record straight on the raid in Pakistan in May 2011.

Mark Owen is a pseudonym for the combat veteran who was one of the first fighters to enter bin Ladens third floor hideout and also witnessed his death, according to Dutton, an imprint of Penguin Group (USA). The co-author, journalist Kevin Maurer, has worked on four previous books.

One senior military official said the manuscript was not shared with special operations officials, to check for possible disclosure of classified information. The official spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss the vetting of classified information.

----------


## JEK

Amazon allows pre-order for a October 16th release.

----------


## amyb

I can imagine that there will be  a lot of folks reading this on the beach during our next trip.

----------


## katva

I can too, Amy!  I may even get Tomva to read a book other than his software development books (ugh).  

should be really fascinating!

----------


## amyb

And Phil might even do this one before me.

----------


## JEK

DoD and the CIA have been known to buy the entire printing and destroying them.

----------


## NHDiane

If this book threatens certain security issues, I'm very surprised it stayed "under the radar" of DOD, FBI, CIA, etc.  How could they have missed it and let it go as far as printing and releasing?  Big brother is always watching

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> DoD and the CIA have been known to buy the entire printing and destroying them.



I wonder how that would work in the age of Kindles and ibooks?

----------


## JEK

I know a few retired SEALS and they hate this guy.

Author of Book on Bin Laden Raid Is Identified
By JULIE BOSMAN and THOM SHANKER
The anonymous Navy SEAL member who has written a book about the raid that killed Osama bin Laden remained anonymous for less than 24 hours.

At midday Thursday, Fox News identified him as Matt Bissonnette, a 36-year-old originally from Alaska, and hours later Defense Department and military officials confirmed his identity.

Penguin announced on Wednesday that a former Navy SEAL had written a narrative account of the May 2011 raid that killed bin Laden, and that it would be released Sept. 11.

The book, No Easy Day, is written under the pseudonym Mark Owen, and the author describes being present at Bin Ladens death. He did not use his real name for safety reasons, the publisher said, adding that he would appear in disguise with his voice altered during television appearances to promote the book. Penguin said Thursday it had no plans now to change that set-up but would review it in the coming days.

The account promises to be one of the falls biggest titles; on Thursday it shot up to No. 4 on Amazons bestseller list. Penguin said it was increasing the print run on the book from 300,000 to 400,000.

Christine Ball, a spokeswoman for Dutton, the imprint of Penguin that plans to publish the book on Sept. 11, said in a statement prompted by the Fox News report:

Mark Owen, like every SEAL he has served with, has put his life on the line time and again for his country for more than a decade. Sharing the true story of his personal experience in No Easy Day is a courageous act in the face of obvious risks to his personal security. That personal security is the sole reason the book is being published under a pseudonym. We respectfully request that all news organizations and all Americans consider these facts when deciding whether to pursue or publicize his real identity.

----------


## katva

yeah....I was thinking about this after I posted.....Our neighbor, and friend, is a former (retired) SEAL.  Amazing guy who now runs a high-profile security outfit, and spends a LOT of time on SBH, actually.  He does not approve, to say the least!

----------


## Jeanette

What was Fox News thinking when they released his name? If ever anybody deserved anonymity it was one of those SEALS.

----------


## andynap

Because Fox News people are creeps. They are the same ilk as Cheney who outed the name of the soldier who blew the whistle on the Agram prison torture.

----------


## katva

...and what about the SEAL who disclosed all of it? That's what I was talking about .....not the release of his name,  which is terrible by itself. I hate to see this become yet another political/ media issue.

----------


## andynap

The reason that Fox outed the name is because this book neutralizes the upcoming commercial by the paid for right-wing ex-seals who claim that Obama had nothing to do with the Osama killing. That commercial was going to be the new swift-boat.

----------


## Jeanette

How can the United States *Commander in Chief* have nothing to do with the Osama bin Laden killing? The raid could not have been executed without his consent. 

I read the release of the book is being delayed to post-election.

----------


## andynap

I just read an exerpt. Unless the DOJ bars it, it's coming out next week.

'No Easy Day,' Bin Laden Raid Book: Osama Was Unarmed 


Posted: 08/28/2012 8:06 pm Updated: 08/29/2012 8:43 am


NEW YORK -- The much-anticipated firsthand account of the Navy SEALs raid that killed Osama bin Laden reveals the terrorist leader was unarmed and was already dead with a bullet to the brain when the SEALs entered his bedroom in the compound at Abbottabad, Pakistan. 

As the SEALS ascended a narrow staircase, the team's point man saw a man poke his head from a doorway, wrote a SEAL using the pseudonym Mark Owen (whose real identity has since been revealed by Fox News) in No Easy Day, a copy of which was obtained at a bookstore by The Huffington Post.

"We were less than five steps from getting to the top when I heard suppressed shots. BOP. BOP," writes Owen. "I couldn't tell from my position if the rounds hit the target or not. The man disappeared into the dark room." 

Team members took their time entering the room, where they saw the women wailing over Bin Laden, who wore a white sleeveless T-shirt, loose tan pants and a tan tunic, according to the book.

Despite numerous reports that bin Laden had a weapon and resisted when Navy SEALs entered the room, he was unarmed, writes Owen. He had been fatally wounded before they had entered the room. 

"Blood and brains spilled out of the side of his skull and he was still twitching and convulsing, Owen writes. While bin Laden was in his death throes, Owen writes that he and another SEAL "trained our lasers on his chest and fired several rounds. The bullets tore into him, slamming his body into the floor until he was motionless."

Then the SEALS repeatedly examined his face to make sure he was truly bin Laden. They interrogated a young girl and one of the women who had been wailing over Bin Ladens body, who verified that it was the terror leader.




The shots fired inside the room appear to contradict the mission they were given. During a meeting with top commanders, a lawyer from either the Pentagon or the White House "made it clear that this wasn't an assassination," writes Owen, who recounted the instructions: "I am not going to tell you how to do your job. What we're saying is if he does not pose a threat, you will detain him."

Searching bin Ladens neatly organized room, Owen found two guns - an AK-47 and a Makarov pistol - with empty chambers. He hadnt even prepared a defense. He had no intention of fighting. He asked his followers for decades to wear suicide vests or fly planes into buildings, but didnt even pick up his weapon. In all of my deployments, we routinely saw this phenomenon. The higher up the food chain the targeted individual was, the bigger a pussy he was.

The book calls out inaccurate accounts of the assault. "The raid was being reported like a bad action movie," Owen writes. "At first, it was funny because it was so wrong."

Contrary to earlier accounts, Owen says SEALs weren't fired upon while they were outside the gate of the compound. There was no 40-minute firefight. And it wasn't true that bin Laden had "time to look into our eyes." 

Owen, a 36-year-old SEAL who also took part in a previous 2007 attempt to get Bin Laden and was involved in the heroic 2009 operation to free Captain Richard Phillips from pirates off the coast of Somalia, also had harsh words for President Barack Obama.

Though he praises the president for green-lighting the risky assault, Owen says the SEALS joked that Obama would take credit for their success. On his second night in Afghanistan waiting for final orders, sitting around a fire pit and joking about which Hollywood actors would play them in the bin Laden movie, one SEAL joked, And well get Obama reelected for sure. I can see him now, talking about how he killed bin Laden, according to Owen.

Owen writes: We had seen it before when he took credit for the Captain Phillips rescue. Although we applauded the decision-making in this case, there was no doubt in anybodys mind that he would take all the political credit for this too.

Later, while watching Obamas speech announcing the raid, Owen writes: None of us were huge fans of Obama. We respected him as the commander in chief of the military and for giving us the green light on the mission. When one SEAL jokes again that they got Obama reelected, Owen asks, Well, would you rather not have done this?

He writes: We all knew the deal. We were tools in the toolbox, and when things go well they promote it. They inflate their roles. But we should have done it. It was the right call to make. Regardless of the politics that would come along with it, the end result was what we all wanted.

Later, when they meet Obama at the White House, Owen says he was reluctant to sign the American flag presented to the president because it would disclose his identity. So, at least one SEAL scribbled a random name on the flag. While going through the metal detector to meet the president, Owens pocketknife set off the alarm. 

After listening to Obamas speech and enduring Bidens lame jokes that no one got (He seemed like a nice guy, but he reminded me of someones drunken uncle at Christmas dinner)" the president invited the team to return to his residence later for a beer.

But Owen writes a few weeks later: We never got the call to have a beer at the White House. Joking with a fellow SEAL, Hey, did you ever hear anything about that beer? Walt cracks:  You believed that ****. I bet you voted for change too, sucker.

Tommy Vietor, spokesman for the White House National Security Council, said in an email: "As President Obama said on the night that justice was brought to Osama bin Laden, 'We give thanks for the men who carried out this operation, for they exemplify the professionalism, patriotism, and unparalleled courage of those who serve our country.

----------


## JEK

No Easy Day': SEAL book raises questions about Osama bin Laden's death
Published: Wednesday, August 29, 2012, 8:16 AM     Updated: Wednesday, August 29, 2012, 8:17 AM
  By The Associated Press 


The Associated Press
This book cover image released by Dutton shows "No Easy Day: The Firsthand Account of the Mission that Killed Osama Bin Laden," by former Navy SEAL Matt Bissonnette with Kevin Maurer. (AP Photo/Dutton)
By KIMBERLY DOZIER, AP Intelligence Writer
WASHINGTON (AP)  A firsthand account of the Navy SEAL raid that killed Osama bin Laden contradicts previous accounts by administration officials, raising questions as to whether the terror mastermind presented a clear threat when SEALs first fired upon him.
Bin Laden apparently was hit in the head when he looked out of his bedroom door into the top-floor hallway of his compound as SEALs rushed up a narrow stairwell in his direction, according to former Navy SEAL Matt Bissonnette, writing under the pseudonym Mark Owen in "No Easy Day." The book is to be published next week by Penguin Group (USA)'s Dutton imprint.
Bissonnette says he was directly behind a "point man" going up the stairs. "Less than five steps" from top of the stairs, he heard "suppressed" gunfire: "BOP. BOP." The point man had seen a "man peeking out of the door" on the right side of the hallway.
The author writes that bin Laden ducked back into his bedroom and the SEALs followed, only to find the terrorist crumpled on the floor in a pool of blood with a hole visible on the right side of his head and two women wailing over his body.
Bissonnette says the point man pulled the two women out of the way and shoved them into a corner and he and the other SEALs trained their guns' laser sites on bin Laden's still-twitching body, shooting him several times until he lay motionless. The SEALs later found two weapons stored by the doorway, untouched, the author said.
In the account related by administration officials after the raid in Pakistan, the SEALs shot bin Laden only after he ducked back into the bedroom because they assumed he might be reaching for a weapon.
White House spokesman Tommy Vietor would not comment on the apparent contradiction late Tuesday. But he said in an email, "As President Obama said on the night that justice was brought to Osama bin Laden, 'We give thanks for the men who carried out this operation, for they exemplify the professionalism, patriotism and unparalleled courage of those who serve our country.'"
"No Easy Day" was due out Sept. 11, but Dutton announced the book would be available a week early, Sept. 4, because of a surge of orders due to advance publicity that drove the book to the top of the Amazon.com and Barnes & Noble.com best-seller lists.
The Associated Press purchased a copy of the book Tuesday.
In another possibly uncomfortable revelation for U.S. officials who say bin Laden's body was treated with dignity before being given a full Muslim burial at sea, the author reveals that in the cramped helicopter flight out of the compound, one of the SEALs called "Walt" was sitting on bin Laden's chest as the body lay at the author's feet in the middle of the cabin.
The publisher says the author used pseudonyms for all the SEALs.
Bissonnette also writes disparagingly that none of the SEALs were fans of President Barack Obama and knew that his administration would take credit for ordering the May 2011 raid. One of the SEALs said after the mission that they had just gotten Obama re-elected by carrying out the raid.
But he says they respected him as commander in chief and for giving the operation the go-ahead.
Bissonnette writes less flatteringly of meeting Vice President Joe Biden along with Obama at the headquarters of the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment after the raid. He says Biden told "lame jokes" no one understood, reminding him of "someone's drunken uncle at Christmas dinner."
Beyond such embarrassing observations, U.S. officials fear the book may include classified information, as it did not undergo the formal review required by the Pentagon for works published by former or current Defense Department employees.
Officials from the Pentagon and the CIA, which commanded the mission, are examining the manuscript for possible disclosure of classified information and could take legal action against the author.
In a statement provided to The Associated Press, the author says he did "not disclose confidential or sensitive information that would compromise national security in any way."
Bissonnette's real name was first revealed by Fox News and confirmed to The Associated Press.
Jihadists on al-Qaida websites have posted purported photos of the author, calling for his murder.

----------


## JEK

Pentagon may take legal action against SEAL author
By ROBERT BURNS, AP National Security Writer  2 hours ago 
WASHINGTON (AP)  The Pentagon's top lawyer has informed the former Navy SEAL who wrote a forthcoming book describing details of the raid that killed Osama bin Laden that he violated agreements to not divulge military secrets and that as a result the Pentagon is considering taking legal action against him.
The general counsel of the Defense Department, Jeh Johnson, wrote in a letter transmitted Thursday to the author that he had signed two nondisclosure agreements with the Navy in 2007 that obliged him to "never divulge" classified information.
"This commitment remains in force even after you left the active duty Navy," Johnson wrote. He said the author, Matt Bissonnette, left active duty "on or about April 20, 2012," which was nearly one year after the May 2011 raid.
By signing the agreements, Bissonnette acknowledged his awareness, Johnson wrote, that "disclosure of classified information constitutes a violation of federal criminal law." He said it also obliged the author to submit his manuscript for a security review by the government before it was published. The Pentagon has said the manuscript was not submitted for review, although it obtained a copy last week.
Johnson said that after reviewing a copy of the book, "No Easy Day," the Pentagon concluded that the author is in "material breach and violation" of the agreements.
The book is to be published next week by Penguin Group (USA)'s Dutton imprint. The Associated Press purchased a copy Tuesday.
Johnson addressed his letter to Mr. "Mark Owen," using quotation marks to signify that that this is the author's pseudonym. His real name is Matt Bissonnette.
Bissonnette referred requests for comment about the letter to his publisher, which was not immediately available.
*"I write to formally advise you of your material breach and violation of your agreements, and to inform you that the department is considering pursuing against you, and all those acting in concert with you, all remedies legally available to us in light of this situation," Johnson wrote.*
The Pentagon has not revealed how it got a copy of the book.
Johnson noted that "copies of the book have apparently already been released." He added, "further public dissemination of your book will aggravate your breach and violation of your agreements."
The Pentagon did not release copies of the nondisclosure agreements that it said Bissonnette had signed in 2007. A spokesman, Army Col. Steve Warren, said they were being withheld because they include the author's real name and his signature.
In his book, Bissonnette wrote that the SEALs spotted bin Laden at the top of a darkened hallway and shot him in the head even though they could not tell whether he was armed. Administration officials have described the SEALs shooting bin Laden only after he ducked back into a bedroom because they assumed he might be reaching for a weapon.
Military experts said Wednesday that if Bissonnette's recollection is accurate, the SEALS made the right call to open fire on the terrorist mastermind, who had plenty of time to reach for a weapon or explosives as they made their way up to the third level of the house where he hid.
AP Intelligence Writer Kimberly Dozier contributed to this report.

----------


## JEK

September 2, 2012
A SEALs Own Story, Bin Laden and All
By JANET MASLIN
NO EASY DAY
The Firsthand Account of the Mission That Killed Osama bin Laden
By Mark Owen with Kevin Maurer
Illustrated. 316 pages. Dutton.$26.95.
The Navy SEALs who killed Osama bin Laden on May 2, 2011, learned from ABC News that they had gazelle legs, no waist, and a huge upper body configuration, not to mention calloused hands and gigantic egos. They learned from other American news sources that they had taken part in a 45-minute firefight and that an armed bin Laden, once cornered, had tried to defend himself in his final moments, staring straight at the fighters who would shoot him. Their raid was being turned into a bad action movie.

These distortions seemed funny at first. But Mark Owen (the pseudonym of one gutsy, transgressive member of the SEALs, who served 13 consecutive combat deployments) began to want to set the record straight. He hoped to deliver firsthand a visceral and often surprising version of the bin Laden raid and other SEAL stories. The emphasis of his No Easy Day, written with Kevin Maurer, is not on spilling secrets. It is on explaining a SEALs rigorous mind-set and showing how that toughness is created.

The bin Laden story is the marquee event in No Easy Day, of course. But the formative steps in the authors own story are just as gripping. In a prologue the author, who grew up in Alaska and earned his SEAL Trident in 1998, writes about reading a book about SEALs (Men in Green Faces by Gene Wentz) as a junior high school kid, realizing that this was his vocation and hoping that he too could one day write a book that would inspire others. Mission accomplished.

No Easy Day gets off to a worrisomely formulaic start: A pumped-up prologue on the flight to the bin Laden compound in Abbottabad, Pakistan, then a potentially dull flashback to the authors early SEAL training. (If I failed the situps, I was done.). But it quickly becomes an exciting, suspenseful account of how his fighting skills were honed.

In the first contentious days of this books arrival the authors real identity has been outed: He is Matt Bissonnette, and the Defense Department has threatened to prosecute him for violating confidentiality agreements. But his book is careful to avoid all but the most basic information about his SEAL experiences, and its emphasis is on the close-up experience of a team member in action not on the big picture policy questions that determine how he has been deployed.

That basic material is hugely illuminating in its own right. Just by describing the model of a kill house in which he trained to raid buildings, he conveys the ferocious pragmatism of SEAL thinking. Years ago, in Mississippi, he repeatedly raided this modular structure, which could be reconfigured as conference rooms, bathrooms or even a ballroom.

We rarely saw the same layout more than once, he says. Meanwhile instructors overhead on catwalks watched the trainees perform, eliminating the groups weaker members as if they were failed contestants on a reality show. Mr. Owen made one false move that might have gotten him booted out during such exercises. He learned never to make it again.

While deployed in Iraq (though most of his service was in Afghanistan) he was part of a team in Baghdad that mistakenly landed on the wrong roof. The raids target is discreetly identified as a high-level weapons facilitator, just another link in the chain funding the insurgency. The book describes how quickly the team adapted to turn the error to its advantage and speculates about how much worse the outcome would have been had it hit their original landing site.

What he gained from this experience was a healthy understanding of the importance of luck. For the tightly controlling Type-A personality that is apparently common to some members of the SEALs this was humbling indeed.

Although No Easy Day gives a strong sense of SEAL camaraderie and even the team members practical joking (who knew they could be punked with glitter?), the authors fellow fighters are identified strangely at best. One is said to have a big head. Another has hands as big as shovels. A third resembles a taller version of the dwarf Gimli from The Lord of the Rings, and thats about it for distinguishing characteristics. Before the bin Laden mission, the author says, he was present at the 2009 SEAL rescue of Richard Phillips, the captain of the cargo ship Maersk Alabama, from the hands of Somali pirates.

It is only after the George W. Bush presidency that the author begins complaining about the slow-moving Washington machine that members of the SEALs found frustrating. That irritation mounts in 2011, when the SEALs anxiously awaited their signal to raid Abbottabad, but this account is determined to steer clear of serious politics or leave itself open to election-season manipulation. The worst it has to say about President Obama is that none of the fighters who caught bin Laden wanted to help re-elect him, and that he never followed through on a promise to invite them to the White House for a beer.

Mr. Owens new information about the Abbottabad attack adds a human element to much of what has been previously reported. Even reporting like Peter L. Bergens in his meticulous book Manhunt does not have this new books perspective. Mr. Bergen knew what the men had done, but this author knows what at least one of them was thinking. Why were they able to shoot bin Ladens son Khalid on a staircase in the building where his father was also hiding? This book cites the fact that one assaulter recognized Khalid from a very brief glimpse and whispered, Khalid, causing Khalid to peek out of his hiding place one time too many.

The manner in which bin Laden died, in this books version, differs crucially but not materially from other accounts. The author says that his teams point man shot bin Laden  who also peeked at the SEALs and showed himself to a sniper  before the team even entered his living quarters; that bin Laden was shot again as he lay on the floor with a grievous head wound; and that the SEALs shot to kill.

Much more shocking and revelatory is the way the author describes his own handling of the dead weight, as the men hustled the body bag to the helicopter. Yes, he had a sense that this was an event of great historical import. But he also had a job to do. And in a set of actions that came as the culmination of all that he had learned from experience, he pulled bin Ladens beard left and right in order to get the best possible identification photo. He took out a booklet of pictures to help him realize that the Qaeda leaders nose was his best remaining identifying feature.

He went through a dresser in the bedroom, finding it extremely neat, just like his own. When he found that bin Ladens guns were not loaded, he felt a SEALs contempt for the dead man: There is no honor in sending people to die for something you wont even fight for yourself. And on the helicopter ride out of Abbottabad he sat with bin Ladens body at his feet while another raider sat on top of it. The flight was overcrowded, he reports.

There is no better illustration in No Easy Day that SEALS are ruthless pragmatists. They think fast. They adapt to whatever faces them. They do what they have to do.

----------


## JEK

Pentagon says ex-SEAL book contains secrets
By KIMBERLY DOZIER, AP National Security Writer  8 minutes ago 
WASHINGTON (AP)  A former Navy SEAL's insider account of the raid that killed Osama bin Laden contains classified information, the Pentagon said Tuesday, and the admiral who heads the Naval Special Warfare Command said details in the book may provide enemies with dangerous insight into their secretive operations.
Rear Adm. Sean Pybus told his force Tuesday that "hawking details about a mission" and selling other details of SEAL training and operations puts the force and their families at risk.
"*For an elite force that should be humble and disciplined for life, we are certainly not appearing to be so," Pybus wrote in a letter to the roughly 8,000 troops under his command. "We owe our chain of command much better than this."
The letter was obtained by The Associated Press.*
At the Pentagon, press secretary George Little said that an official review of the book, "No Easy Day," determined that it reveals what he called "sensitive and classified" information. He was not more specific but said the author was required to submit the book to the Pentagon before publication for a formal review of potential disclosures of such information.
And he told reporters during a briefing that the Pentagon is still reviewing what legal options should be taken against the author.
*Pybus, in his letter, was more direct, saying that, "We must immediately reconsider how we properly influence our people in and out of uniform NOT to seek inappropriate monetary, political, or celebrity profit from their service" with the SEALS.
"We all have much to gain or lose," he said. "In the weeks ahead, we will be taking actions to meet this challenge, and I appreciate your leadership and support of our community in this effort."*
A lawyer for author Matt Bissonnette, who wrote under the pseudonym Mark Owen, has disputed that he was legally obliged to have the book screened before publication.
Little would not say what damage may result from the book's revelations and he declined to point to any specific portions of the book that contain material that would be considered a violation and a release of classified information.
Little said the Pentagon has not taken steps to stop the book from being sold on military

----------


## rivertrash

Should he be prosecuted?

----------


## JEK

Finished the book, which I found interesting from all the background and gear standpoint. He was just on 60 Minutes iin heavy makeup -- his picture is all over the Internet.

----------


## andynap

Saw the whole thing- very interesting with the visuals and mockups.

----------


## JEK

Late Friday, CNN reported Adm. William McRaven, the head of U.S. special operations, had gone back to the other Navy SEALs involved in the operation -- including the "point man" -- to check Owen's story and found that the author was not accurate in his retelling. According to CNN, Pentagon officials said that bin Laden was standing in his room and, as CNN put it, "showed no signs of surrendering" when he was shot.

A Pentagon spokesperson told ABC News the Department of Defense is not confirming or denying Owen's account, saying "his account is his own."

Owen's book, which went on sale last week, was originally intended to hit bookshelves Tuesday on the anniversary of the Sept. 11, 2001 terror attacks for which bin Laden was responsible. The sale date was moved up after the book's existence leaked, causing a tidal wave of controversy and demand for the first-ever inside look at the historic raid.

Owen said he plans to give a majority of the proceeds from the book to charities that support the families of fallen SEALs, but at least one major SEAL charity, The Navy SEAL Foundation, already announced it would not be accepting donations from the book sales, citing Owen's possible legal troubles.

----------


## NYCFred

Thank god we have guys like him. I may even buy the book....

----------


## JEK

Very unpopular with his fellow Seals -- past and present.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Thank god we have guys like him. I may even buy the book....



Thank God we have guys unlike him.  The ones who just do their job and don't blab about it.

----------

